# Hilfe bei iPod , nutzen als normaler MP3 Player



## onkel walter (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein iPod Shuffle gewonnen und keine Ahnung wie ich den als "normalen" MP3 Player nutzen kann.

Ich hab keine Bock auf iTunes, sondern will nur meine MP3s auf den Player ziehen und fertig.

kann mir einer sagen, wie das funktioniert oder nen Link wo alles haarklein beschrieben wir...
Meinegooglelei war nicht erfolgreich, hab mich schon an Sharepod oder so ähnlich versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Vorab 1000 Dank
euer
OW


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich weiß geht das kaum anders. das is eben eine der dummen sachen bei den ipods. viele andere player brauchen zwar auch treiber, können aber dann quasi wie ein laufwerk benutzt werden. 

ich würd den einfach verkaufen, ich versteh eh nicht den sinn dabei, nicht mal ein display zu haben und nicht den song auswählen zu können, den man grad haben will... ^^


aber vlt. hier: http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/ipod-ohne-itunes-nutzen/

http://ipod-ohne-itunes.blogspot.com/2009/07/ipod-ohne-itunes-unter-os-3-und-iphone.html

 ???


----------



## feivel (12. Oktober 2009)

beim ipod shuffle nicht möglich, bei älteren ipod classics ist es möglich die rockbox zu installieren mit der er dann wie ein normaler mp3 player funktioniert. ich empfehle verkaufen und einen sansa clip zu holen. für genausoviel geld auch mehr speicherplatz


----------



## _V_ (12. Oktober 2009)

Wer sich einen iPod kaufen will, ist an iTunes gebunden. Da musst du dir vorher Gedanken machen


----------



## onkel walter (12. Oktober 2009)

naja... hab ich gewonnen, steht auch da, aber egal...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

naja, vertick den und hol dir nen anderen   oder findest du das sogar gut mit "kein display, NUR zufallswiedergabe" ? 

kriegst bei ebay selbst für 1GB ipod ca. 30€ und mehr, ein sansa clip kostet mit 2GB bei amazon mit versand 35€: Sandisk Sansa Clip Tragbarer MP3-Player 2 GB mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------

